# HD Tomorrow Maybe :)



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump 

DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow 


Cartoon Network
Cinemax HD East
Cinemax HD West
Food Network HD
FSN New York HD (RSN)
HBO HD West
HGTV-HD
Madison Square Garden HD (RSN)
The Movie Channel HD
Animal Planet HD
Bravo HD



mid October 

SportsNet Chicago HD (RSN)
SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (RSN)
Discovery Channel HD
Fox Business Channel HD
FSN Detroit HD (RSN)
FSN Prime Ticket HD (RSN)
FSN Southwest HD (RSN)
FSN West HD (RSN)
Fuel TV HD
FX HD
The Learning Channel HD
MGM HD
NBA TV HD
New England Sports Network HD (RSN)
The Science Channel HD
Sci-Fi Network HD
Speed Channel HD
SportsNet New York HD (RSN)
USA Network HD
Yankees Entertainment & Sports HD (RSN)

november 

The 101 HD
ABC Family HD
The Biography Channel HD
CMT HD
CNBC HD
CSTV: College Sports Television HD
Disney Channel HD
ESPNews HD
MTV HD
Nick HD
Spike HD
Tennis Channel HD
Toon Disney HD
VH1 HD


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

MHD is missing, should be in the second batch for October.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


Animal planet tommorow :eek2:   :nono: :nono2:


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Eagle,

Your list is a little off. We already have Animal Planet HD & The Movie Channel HD.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

animal planet already launched, and fox sports new england no longer exists, it's called comcast


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

We shall see.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

BlueSnake said:


> Eagle,
> 
> Your list is a little off. We already have Animal Planet HD & The Movie Channel HD.


and YES network


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> and YES network


Only if you are in NY, we don't get in SC yet.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


receivers will probably reset sometime this evening or early morning.... if it follows regular pattern.... did it last week... all my receivers and my friends receivers same time


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


Is it really that hard to figure out that when you post something like this that you should cite your source????????


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> animal planet already launched, and fox sports new england no longer exists, it's called comcast


Fox Sports New England (now Comcast Sports Net) isn't on his list. New England Sports Network is. They are two different channels. 620 and 623.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cartrivision said:


> Is it really that hard to figure out that when you post something like this that you should cite your source????????


There are a number of people here who have sources that can't be disclosed. Like my hairdresser or tailor (from Panama.) 

The trick is to learn who should be trusted and who should not or at least with which bits of information.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

cartrivision said:


> Is it really that hard to figure out that when you post something like this that you should cite your source????????


He's the President. Trust him.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

I trust EaglePC. He's runing for President for crying out loud. Although still waiting for my 5 bucks. He cant be wrong twice.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

I won't be getting up early tomorrow. *yawns*


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

I want Sports Time Ohio in HD!


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Is it really that hard to figure out that when you post something like this that you should cite your source????????


The voices in his head is his only source......


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Since 9.26.07 launch we already have, 

Animal Planet HD
Discovery Channel HD
Science Channel HD


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh boy, here we go again


----------



## yensid (Aug 12, 2006)

Disney announced their channels won't launch till March so I am confused about how authentic the list really is....


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> He's the President. Trust him.


Well I know the president of show business (the very industry that produces every program that will be seen on the new HD channels) and he hasn't heard anything about this..... and that's about as idiotic as the original post in this thread listing a bunch of channels that the poster states are being launched tomorrow without giving even the flimsiest of reasons explaining why he took the time to start this new thread about new upcoming HD channels. 
:soapbox:


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

and

The Learning Channel HD


----------



## Racerbob (Aug 27, 2007)

Just got off the phone with D* to straighten out a billing error (imagine that !) and the young lady told me that according to the employee newsletter she received, there will be 11 more HD channels being turned on this week. She had no further info as to what day this week it would happen.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


Spike HD announced yesterday Early 2008 launch. NOT November.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't see National Geographic on that list at all.


----------



## DSS Fan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefully they won't have Home Shopping Club, QVC and those kind of services in HD.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


I see a brown tinge to this information and I don't wanna know from where the information was pulled.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 10H:00M:00S

Tranquility Base here. Eagle, fire up the transponders...


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

There's nothing on STO in HD now that the Indians are done with the regular season!



jeffwltrs said:


> I want Sports Time Ohio in HD!


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

MSG HD... now that will be awesome and kick TWC A$$ here in Buffalo if they pick that up.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

The Learning Channel is already HD and so is Animal Planet.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 10H:00M:00S
> 
> Tranquility Base here. Eagle, fire up the transponders...


Yes, here we go again! Where is that ketchup bottle now? :hurah:


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

purtman said:


> The Learning Channel is already HD and so is Animal Planet.


As is The Discovery Channel.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Cartoon..Cartoon...:goofygrin :jump3:


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

FSN New England is now Comcast Sports Net? Are we going to get this channel in HD on D*? I want to watch my Celtics in HD now that we have Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen and Paul Pierce on the same team! :eek2:

One other thing to note. Did anyone else notice that the D* website shows 21 new HD channels launched but there are actually 22. There are Five Starz channels in HD. The site shows only 4. Starz east and west feeds are in HD. Plus comedy, kids and edge.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch 11 more HD nets tomorrow
> 
> ...


I was told 12 tomorrow


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> There are a number of people here who have sources that can't be disclosed. Like my hairdresser or tailor (from Panama.)
> 
> The trick is to learn who should be trusted and who should not or at least with which bits of information.
> 
> ...


At least 4 on this list are already HD, so what's the point of this thread... it's obviously not accurate. As Tom said, learn who to trust


----------



## parkerdt (Oct 26, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Well it'll be another exciting Wednesday @6AM Eastern: if it happen :biggthump
> 
> DTV will launch D-11 tomorrow


Cool! Bring it on, I'm ready for more!!

Dave


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, I am going to up the bid here.........current high bid is 12 more HD channels........do we have 13? Anyone, 13?


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

This entire thread is ridiculous. It is what it is. It'll happen when it happens. It is entirely out of our control. Don't get your knickers in a twist. After all, it is just TV  !


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Yes, here we go again! Where is that ketchup bottle now? :hurah:


hmmm, do I even dare go there?

I think you know what happened. (referring to one of your previous posts)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

PS T-Minus 09H:00M:00S


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

FSN West in MID-October?

Looks like another week or two of college football in SD.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

NOSTRADAMUS wrote this quatrain;

100
For a long time a gray bird will be seen in the sky
near the TLE's given us by LameLefty.
He holds many HD's in his beak,
With many more coming on Wednesday. 10/3 at around 6 a.m. EST, I should think.

Wow, the Nostradamus guy was good!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

EaglePC said:


> The Movie Channel HD
> Animal Planet HD
> Discovery Channel HD
> The Learning Channel HD
> The Science Channel HD


The above came online last week... so I would say these will most DEFINATELY be available tomorrow... and Discovery HD came online last week, so I feel it will most definately be available for it's mid-October launch! 



EaglePC said:


> mid October
> Speed Channel HD
> 
> november
> Spike HD


These channels recently announced a start date of 1Q 2008.



EaglePC said:


> november
> 
> ABC Family HD
> Disney Channel HD
> Toon Disney HD


I have seen no indication that these channels have moved up their debut date from 1Q 2008.

~Alan


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

firedog1 said:


> This entire thread is ridiculous. It is what it is. It'll happen when it happens. It is entirely out of our control. Don't get your knickers in a twist. After all, it is just TV  !


Hey friend, don't take this personal, but if I had a nickle for every time I have heard this, I would have more nickels than EAGLEPC.


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

techrep said:


> Hey friend, don't take this personal, but if I had a nickle for every time I have heard this, I would have more nickels than EAGLEPC.


Not taken personal. But, ditto to you too


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

I want my HGTV and Food Network.  I would also love to get FX and USA tomorrow.:icon_da: I will take whatever I can get. HD ROCKS :icon_hroc


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

firedog1 said:


> Not taken personal. But, ditto to you too


firedog1, I Just could not pass up the chance to take a dig at EAGLEPC. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Please D* for the love of God, don't launch the Disney Channel in HD. Matter of fact make those who watch that bubble gum crap channel pay for it


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

No offense, Eagle, but I think we all need to take this thread in the manner in which it was presented... mere speculation on the part of a guy that LOVES to speculate.


----------



## surfmaui03 (Feb 26, 2005)

dogs31 said:


> Please D* for the love of God, don't launch the Disney Channel in HD. Matter of fact make those who watch that bubble gum crap channel pay for it


Uh.....I watch it with my kids, and I DO pay for it.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

All I need is NGC-HD and I'll be satisfied


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I'll be sick tomorrow, don't tell my boss.


----------



## kylebj (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not into all the speculation and I'm sure someone as already pointed this out, but the new HD Channel guide appears to have an end date of 10/3 at 5:00a. That's got to be some good news, right? I'm sure I'm late to the party, but I thought I would mention.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 07H:00M:00S

Tranquility base to Eagle, you are go for launch


----------



## seminoles2425 (Dec 26, 2006)

570(Customer Care Broadcast) and 578(PTNW - HD Overview) had programs scheduled for tomorrow morning at 6AM eastern time(10-03-2007) earlier this evening but now the are listed for 6AM eastern time on Thursday morning(10-04-2007). Could this possibly mean that a few channels may go live Thurday morning? I think that 570 and 578 both programs starting last Wednesday at the same time that last weeks group of HD channels went live.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

kylebj said:


> I'm not into all the speculation and I'm sure someone as already pointed this out, but the new HD Channel guide appears to have an end date of 10/3 at 5:00a. That's got to be some good news, right? I'm sure I'm late to the party, but I thought I would mention.


Just jump on the HD "speculation" and "anticipation" bandwaggon. Chime in here EAGLEPC and give us some words of wisdom.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> The Learning Channel is already HD and so is Animal Planet.


Welcome to post number 4


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

I see a bunch of hd onzap2it.com dont know if it means anything
usa
mgm
a&e
mtv
max
another max
outdoor ch
csndc sports ch

I may have miss a few


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

FOODHD is on 231-1 right now


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> FOODHD is on 231-1 right now


Sure is.  It's not Giada though.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw FoodHD on 231-1 tonight, still on in HD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Bsquared said:


> Sure is.  It's not Giada though.


Patience. Giada is on at 1am Eastern. :lol:


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

Why is it 231-1?


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

USA would be nice, Can't wait for my stretchovision reruns of Jag and All new episodes of Law and Order CI.

I wonder if it's a coincidence they waited until Oct. 3 to start the all new Season of CI when all the rest of the fall shows all started last week????


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 05H:58M:00S


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

no food ch now but a&e is on


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

evad said:


> Why is it 231-1?


DIRECTV decided to map new HD channels on the same number as the SD channels, which works great when the HD and SD channels have the same programming (ex: CNN and CNN-HD). However, in the case of FOOD Network, the SD and HD channels have different program lineups, so DIRECTV added the -1 to make it easy to get to.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jrodfoo said:


> FOODHD is on 231-1 right now


so how long has that been there??


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> DIRECTV decided to map new HD channels on the same number as the SD channels, which works great when the HD and SD channels have the same programming (ex: CNN and CNN-HD). However, in the case of FOOD Network, the SD and HD channels have different program lineups, so DIRECTV added the -1 to make it easy to get to.


so if we do 'hide sd duplicates'... that won't effect 231... will it?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so how long has that been there??


Since around 10:30, but it became unavailable at midnight ET if you didn't have the channel on at the time.

I had 231-1 up, and at 11:59 PM ET I got a warning that the tuner needed to change to 201, but I canceled and stayed on 231-1. I am currently watcching Good-Eats, but when I press GUIDE, there's no channel listed. But I still got it on.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> so if we do 'hide sd duplicates'... that won't effect 231... will it?


Nope, because they're not really duplicates.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Since around 10:30, but it became unavailable at midnight ET if you didn't have the channel on at the time.
> 
> I had 231-1 up, and at 11:59 PM ET I got a warning that the tuner needed to change to 201, but I canceled and stayed on 231-1. I am currently watcching Good-Eats, but when I press GUIDE, there's no channel listed. But I still got it on.


Hopefully I do not lose it, I am recording Good Eats and set up a few other season passes, sorry links. I wonder if any other channels will be up and running in the morning.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Since around 10:30, but it became unavailable at midnight ET if you didn't have the channel on at the time.
> 
> I had 231-1 up, and at 11:59 PM ET I got a warning that the tuner needed to change to 201, but I canceled and stayed on 231-1. I am currently watcching Good-Eats, but when I press GUIDE, there's no channel listed. But I still got it on.


Well thats just fraked up! I want some hot moms in HD. :hurah: :lol:


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

T-Minus 05H:00M:00S


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> so how long has that been there??


I dont see 231-1 available ...

I want SciFi and MSG in HD. Can't wait for some Rangers hockey in HD! Please, let it be true with the season pretty much starting Wednesday night!


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

It's 5:03 Am Central Time and I have the following NEW channels..

USAHD
SCFIHD
A&EHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)
BRVOHD

Add more as you see them..

edit ADD:

YESHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)
NESNHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)
SNYHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)
CSNHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)
CSNCHD (Don't remember if this was on or not)


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

BINGO 6:19AM East 10/03/07

Some are here like 11 new HD Channels - Sorry my list from post #1 was not accurate.


----------

